# Multiple Lathes



## moke (Nov 6, 2010)

I have always been curious about the people that have multiple lathes. Aside from the obvious metal lathe vs wood lathe, what are some of the reasons....Do you keep buffing euipment on one exclusively, drill on one, turn on another....etc.  If you would share these ideas and how many lathes you have I think this would be fun to know....
Mike


----------



## gr8danish (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a lathe set up on my Mills X-Y table... This lets me do inlay, indexing, etc... etc. I can also use the mill as a live cutting tool when turning larger blanks to round very quickly.

I also have a 3rd cheap lathe that I just picked up recently. I use it solely for sanding / polishing & finishing tasks. That way I don't destroy the ways on my good lathes.

Other reasons for having multiple lathes would include having a "production" type environment where every machine is dedicated to a particular task. This makes things exponentially faster, as setup time on my metal lathe is the biggest time killer for me. Granted having things like a quick change tool post, and a modified tail stock with a cam-lock makes things faster; but nothing is as fast as dedicated machinery.


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2010)

I picked up a second lathe due to the price. I use it mainly for a buffing station. I also use it while the main lathe is in use (by my wife). 

I'd like a metal lathe someday, but not right now... Someday.


----------



## sbwertz (Nov 6, 2010)

Mark said:


> I
> I'd like a metal lathe someday, but not right now... Someday.


 
I have a 9" southbend metal lathe for sale...but shipping would probably be a bit high :biggrin:


----------



## JimB (Nov 6, 2010)

My first was a Jet 1014VS. It's great for small stuff but I wanted to move into bowls as well so bought a 16X43 Grizzly for bowls.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 6, 2010)

We run three lathes.  There are times when all three of us are turning.  (husband, wife, son).  If you work with something like snakewood an extra lathe would be good for turning a little on it then you can go back to your other lathe and do a lot of work.  You can leave one set up for buffing and turning.  One for turning and one for finishing.  One for woods and one for acrylics.  There really are many possibilities when you have multiple lathes.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 6, 2010)

Oneway 1224 with Beall collet chuck
Jet 1642 with Supernova 2 scroll chuck
Jet mini VS with bottle stopper mandrel
Delta midi with 3 wheel buffing mandrel
Grizzly 10" metal lathe
Jet mini in suitcase for demos

Saves a lot of time not having to switch out attachments and can work on multiple projects at the same time


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 6, 2010)

*money*

Obviously multiple lathes are owned by folks who have more money than they know what to do with while us other poor souls have to get along with one dinky, little, cheap pen turning machine that is just one tiny step beyond being foot pedal operated.  :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 6, 2010)

Two, one for turning one for finishing both Jet VS.


----------



## Timbo (Nov 6, 2010)

My first lathe was a gift from my wife several years ago.  It was a Delta midi, I used it about a year until I realized it was crap.  Not saying Deltas are crap, just that mine was a lemon.  I purchased a Rikon midi when it when on sale for $199.00...with free shipping!.  Been using it for over two years now, and quite happy with it.  The Delta is my permanent buffing station.  Very convenient I might add.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok I have 3, the one I use is a 1936 Atlas/craftsman. I have a second one a newer craftsman that has a duplicator attachment I have yet to figure out and I picked up a 3rd Craftsman for 30.00 with tools and motor to get my buddy started in turning if he gets it out of my Garage...


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 7, 2010)

*more than 1 lathe*



Smitty37 said:


> Obviously multiple lathes are owned by folks who have more money than they know what to do with while us other poor souls have to get along with one dinky, little, cheap pen turning machine that is just one tiny step beyond being foot pedal operated.  :biggrin:



I agree, I am a poor old soul, but will be getting a better lathe with vs soon, My wife always wants to know what I want/need for birthday/ Christmas, this year this poor old soul will get another one. anyone have a jet 1220vs and what are your thoughts about it????


----------



## traderdon55 (Nov 7, 2010)

When I decided I wanted to start making pens I picked up an old lathe cheap at a flea market and by the time I got it set up Woodcraft put the Rikon that I really wanted on sale so I had to take advantage of the sale price and purchased it. Then after joining the local AAW chapter I decided I wanted a bigger lathe and ran across a good buy on a Nova 3000. Now even though I use my Nova most of the time I keep my Rikon around because I like it so well and it is handy to carry with me if I need one to do a demo with. The old lathe has never been used but I bought it cheap enough to eventually use the motor on something else. I think I am done buying lathes unless I stumble onto a great buy on a Powermatic.(You know how this vortex we are in is bad about giving people mustard fever)


----------



## trickydick (Nov 7, 2010)

I started with a craigslist purchased 16' Grizzly to see if I would enjoy turning.  Loved turning but it kept walking on me when I put large pieces on it.  One day it fell over and almost got my foot.  

Next day, fixed the damage and put it on craigslist again.  Bye-bye.

Enter Powermatice 3520B.  Can't tip this bad boy over.

Bought my son a Rikon Midi when it was on sale at Woodcraft.

Anyway, the big boy does big stuff and the midi does pens and bottle stoppers.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Truth*

Truth be known if I got another lathe I have no Idea where I'd put it among the 4 saws, drill press, planer, thickness planer, router table, grinder/sharpener dust removal system two work benches, cases for 4 power drills, circular saw, hand held power planer, drill bits (quick disconnect and regular) sabre saw, sawzall, hand tool cabinet 8 or 9 big power cords...the list is endless, and storage of about 15,000 pen kits....


----------



## KenBrasier (Nov 7, 2010)

Interesting, I have 5 wood lathes.  
1.) I actually started with a old Shopsmith V (also makes a great drill press) 
2.) Then I bought a used lathe and modified it so I could turn 50" long legs for rocking chairs.  
3.) Got into pen turning and bought a Jet 1020VS.  
4.) Last year we started doing some period craft shows and demos so I built a Treadle Lathe.  
5.) Most recently I purchased a HF 8x12VS that I take to craft shows, it weighs less than 40# and easy to carry around.  

And yes, I am keeping my eye out for a good deal a small Metal Lathe.  OK, I admit it, I'm a lathe hog.


----------



## louisbry (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a powermatic and have used it for large turnings as well as pens and have recently purchased a Delta midi vs for pens and smaller turnings.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 7, 2010)

I have 4 lathes, 1st lathe is my old ancient Jet BN 920 metal lathe second is my first wood lathe a steel city 10-100 1x14 variable speed, this is for pens, 3rd, is a harborfreight 12x33 which I bought for making bowls and larger turnings, but now it's relagated to making tool handles and for ainmefan's use,It's a great lathe, just doesnt have enough power, 4th is my Shop Fox 16x42 which is primarily the one I'm on the most the ONLY good thing is that it has a 2 HP motor and doesn't stall easily even with a heavy cut and at least has cast iron legs, some day either the HF or the shop fox are going on the sale block and I'll get a real lathe, like a Jet 16x42 or a powermatic 3520. Oh and then there's also the CNC milling machine. But like they say the only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys, .. Fortunately 3 of the machines have paid for them selves several times over.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 7, 2010)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously multiple lathes are owned by folks who have more money than they know what to do with while us other poor souls have to get along with one dinky, little, cheap pen turning machine that is just one tiny step beyond being foot pedal operated.  :biggrin:
> ...



We used a jet 1220 to do a demo last week in Clarksville for the Tuckasee turners, Andrew "animefan " turned a nice Ambrosia Maple bowl on it, the only complaint was it wasn't variable speed so changing the belt was a pain, but the lathe performed admirably well he used a 10 inch round to start the demo, and the lathe was great.


----------



## Padre (Nov 7, 2010)

louisbry said:


> I have a powermatic and have used it for large turnings as well as pens and have recently purchased a Delta midi vs for pens and smaller turnings.



Me too!  PM3620 and Delta 46-460.

Great minds they say............:biggrin:


----------



## rudya7 (Nov 7, 2010)

I stopped when there was no more space on the table.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 7, 2010)

rudya7 said:


> I stopped when there was no more space on the table.



What a sweet layout!!!


----------



## Padre (Nov 7, 2010)

rudya7 said:


> I stopped when there was no more space on the table.



Holy smoke!  When do you use them all?


----------



## PenPal (Nov 7, 2010)

Reminds me if I might be a little indelicate my Dads Issue in the middle east in Palestine during WW2 the toilet paper allocation was 4 sheets one up one down two to polish.
Perhaps not so different to some pen makers.

I use a mini lathe on my Metal Mill X,Y Axis for hex turning pens.
A large Sth Aussie Short Bed lathe purely fitted with a 12 inch sander outboard.
An old Long Bed same brand Woodfast Sth Aussie lathe.
Hercus 9 inch same as copied by agreement during WW2 Metal Lathe. If you can possibly get to Arizona snap up the one previously spoken of for sale my metal lathe is used for so many special things. The Lathe also made in Sth Australia in 1967.

A comment why in the USA such different thread sizes here I have 1 inch 10 threads used to be standard and 30mm and the mini 5/8 shaft.

My pen lathe is a dedicated VL100 made in Brisbane (same firm as in Brisbane who make the Rikon as a second string lathe.  America is represented by a Taig mini lathe over there it has a cult following developed by the Space people with a high degree of engineering.

I use 415v three phase mostly on lathes for downright smoothness no comparison between single and three phase operation smooth as silk eliminates vibrations in operation. We have 240 volt 50 cycles standard.

Have fun I do Peter.


----------



## rudya7 (Nov 8, 2010)

Padre said:


> rudya7 said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped when there was no more space on the table.
> ...


 

Unfortunately , mostly only once a year. I take a week of vacation and I make 100 or so pens around Christmas time as gifts for friends, kids teachers etc. and don't usually get much time during the year. But this site has helped me sneak in a pen or two during the last year.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 8, 2010)

Rudy that is a production setup if I ever have seen one . Nice job


----------



## moke (Nov 8, 2010)

Cool Rudy----That is unbelieveable!! Thanks to everyone for sharing....I have been thinking about getting a Rikon as a buffing station and maybe to drill on.  I was not sure as that was practical, but it sounds like I would be amoungst good company.  I just ordered a saw stop so it will not be soon, but I wanted to do my research.
Thanks again---
Moke


----------



## ToddMR (Nov 8, 2010)

I started out using my Grandfather's old Montgomerey Ward lathe from the 1930's.  When it had what we thought was a dead motor we bought the Jet 1014.  So now we have both up and running.  The older/larger one my wife primarily uses and I use the Jet.  Mainly because the old lathe is MT1 and much shorter stand so hard for me to be hunched over.  But that is why we have two lathes.  I inherited one and then bought another.


----------



## bking0217 (Nov 8, 2010)

Am I in the minority because I only have one???


----------



## AlanZ (Nov 8, 2010)

My first lathe was a MicroMark 7x14" metal lathe that I purchased to do some aluminum work.

I still have it, and turned exactly one pen on it (using a wood turning tool rest attachment) before deciding I wanted a wood lathe.

I acquired a used Jet 1236 on Craigslist and used that for a while and also picked up a Delta MIDI lathe that I thought I'd use just for buffing.

I purchased a book for my wife about turing wooden jewelry, and gave her some quick lessons on the MIDI, and she was hooked.

Since then, we sold the Jet and the Midi and now the lathes are

Nova DVR XP - 'my' lathe
Delta 46-460 - 'her' lathe
Micromark 7x14 - the 'metal' lathe
This works really well for us.  Versatility and portability (for the Delta, we've taken it to do a demo at our local woodturning club).

Now if a Robust or a Oneway or a Stubby fell out of the sky and into my shop, I'd find a way to make room for it, even if it meant giving up one of the other lathes.


----------



## Gentleben (Nov 8, 2010)

One for me and one for the wife,
Gentleben


----------



## spnemo (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess I technically have two.  My Grizzly that I use for bowls and pens and a cheap Harbor Freight that I use as a really big paper weight.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 8, 2010)

3 for me. A 10/14 vs, a 12/36, and my new 16/42 eve 2 hp. Some days they all get used in a 5 minute time span.


----------



## jskeen (Nov 8, 2010)

3 here as well, first was a $99 wilton (same as the harbor freight just blue handles instead of yellow)  Then a 1940's model sears single tube that was just too cheap to pass up, it's set up for buffing mostly, but I do turn eagle cane bodies for disabled veterans on it from time to time.  Too much slop in it for pens though.  Then I finally got a deal on a jet 1014vs from a fellow iap'r  a couple of years ago, so now the wilton is for finishing and polishing mostly, as i can go from max to dead slow without changing a belt.  I also don't have to worry about rusting the ways on the jet if I don't clean it obsessively, (which I don't)


----------



## Ratto (Nov 8, 2010)

I have two lathes. I was not happy with my delta mini lathe so I purchased the Jet 1014vs. I kept the Delta and use it for CA finish and polishing. Keeps my Jet cleaner.


----------



## corian king (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello I have two the main one is a jet 1220 and it doesn't have VS I started checking into changing mine over but as I was looking into it woodcraft started carrying the steel city VS lathes and the whole lathe was about 50.00 more than it would cost me to change over my jet so I just went ahead and purchased the steel city and I love it..Very nice midi lathe.
JIM


----------



## Bellsy (Nov 8, 2010)

Personally I have 5 lathes.

2 Delta Midi lathes
1 Rockwell lathe (c/w duplicator and is being rebuilt)
1 1640 Oneway lathe
1 Grizzly lathe/mill combo (metal working only)

One of the Midi lathes is actually at my work residence.....I would go stir crazy without one while away from home every week. The second Midi was too good to turn down, especially with a bed extension. (This lathe though is under serious consideration of being up for sale.) The Oneway lathe is my main lathe and I prefer to use it for bowls and anything else big. It will do pens very well also, but it is nice to have this for the big jobs. The Grizzly is for anything metal related and comes in very handy for making jigs and fixtures. The Rockwell is nearly rebuilt and since I practically stole it for nothing, it seemed like a nice side project. I like to build and fix things anyway.

Dave


----------



## brez (Nov 15, 2010)

6 lathes

Jet 1642 - this was my first, it was used for everything. Now it  is my primary pen turning lathe.

Jet 1014 VS -Used exclusively for sanding and finishing pens, and sanding tubes.

Jet 1014 VS - Used exclusivley for three step pen buffing.

Rockler Mini VS (I don't remember the number) - Used exclusivley for drilling blanks. I use a drill press for most blanks and use the Rockler lathe for segmented blanks where the allignment is critical.

Powermatic 4224 - Used for bowls platers etc.

Small metal lathe - Used for metal bushings etc.

The three jets are my production pen turning machines. Not having to change setups between steps saves a lot of time.

Mike


----------



## LarryDNJR (Nov 15, 2010)

Its not the amount of lathes you have but how you use the one you do have.


----------

